# Inviting Stll More Opinions on Panasonic FZ47 (or) Canon SX240 Hs



## titlingkm (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi frenzz,
I am need some  more opinions from photography enthusiasts..
I am going to purchase my first camera...
my budget now 16,000 ..
I narrowed to Canon SX240Hs and Panny FZ47..(ebay offering both at 16k)..
I impressed by FZ47 due to EVF and spec(2.8 aperture,25mm wide and its look&design) but sx240 for its image quality..(and doubting whether can we take good blur background shot in 240)..
Early i made a post early on this but only nac gave his opinion, i am seeking more opinion from more activists to take my decision.
Thanks to nac for giving his VALUABLE suggestion on my previous thread...

My preference stands on Image Quality,Low Light,Video Quality,Full Manual Controls,Macro etc., I planning for BirdLife
Overall, I need a best camera in my budget to start my journey in Photography..
Pls suggest and give your valuables..
Actually i plan to purchase today but i cant take decision due to lesser idea..
Also give ADvantages and Disadvantage which will be really useful to make quicker decision..
Pls help dudes..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

1. the first thing you must understand is that most P&S cameras have "BAD" low light performance so dont expect to shoot in the dark and get stellar images it just wont happen, you will get some noise in the image. 

a plus point goes to the panasonic FZ47 because of CCD Sensor expect good photo with a short shutter time i.e. a little better low light performance than the canon. 

The blur background shot will depend upon the focus mode which you are using, i am sure that with macro you can get that but it is valid only for very small objects. You should confirm with someone wether sx 240HS has a portrait mode. 

both cameras have optical IS - which is very very important for shooting macro and general as well

another plus point to panasonic for its lens. LEICA has been known to make highest quality components so i suggest the panasonic FZ47. 

However if you dont want to take photos in dark, then get the sx 240 HS it is your best bet.

But i have to ask why not spend another 3k and get a proper micro-four thirds olympus ? E-PL1. it is a fantastic camera and blows any of these out of the water in JPEG images.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 8, 2012)

CMOS sensors have come a long way and are better than CCD now. (Probably that is the reason why even Panasonic chose CMOS in FZ150 as well as FZ200) Also Leica in FZ series have the same significance as Carl Zeiss branding in Nokia phones. Leica does make very good lenses... but they are hand crafted and therefore much costly.In FZ series it is probably just branding


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> CMOS sensors have come a long way and are better than CCD now. (Probably that is the reason why even Panasonic chose CMOS in FZ150 as well as FZ200) Also Leica in FZ series have the same significance as Carl Zeiss branding in Nokia phones. Leica does make very good lenses... but they are hand crafted and therefore much costly.In FZ series it is probably just branding



but op requirement lists : Video Quality, and CMOS sensor based cameras have rolling efffect. 

also @OP if you want to do still "nature" photography then i suggest get a tripod also .

also cmos offers better low light performance only when the sensor is "backside illuminated" which i dont think you will find in a sx 240 HS

" 

Leica is a registered trademark of Leica Microsystems IR GmbH. *The Leica DC lenses are manufactured using measurement instruments and quality assurance systems that have been certified by Leica Camera AG based on the company's quality standards. *All other company and product names are trademarks of their respective corporations. 

"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 8, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> but op requirement lists : Video Quality, and CMOS sensor based cameras have rolling efffect.
> 
> also @OP if you want to do still "nature" photography then i suggest get a tripod also .
> 
> ...



Sony DSC-HX20V

Exmor R™" CMOS sensor utilises a unique back-illuminated technology and is twice as sensitive to light as conventional CMOS sensors. Its heightened sensitivity ensures superb-quality images with extremely low noise,even when they are taken in dark environments. And with Extra High Sensitivity technology that is automatically activated when shooting in low light conditions, you can enjoy image recording at maximum resolution.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

SX 240 has a bsi CMOS sensor according to official specs sheet.


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 9, 2012)

HX20V lacks full manual control!! 
and 
Prashanth..which is ur choice based on unscientific testing..??
becoz by spec we cant decide..except aperture(2.8),wide,and evf..

angel my..budet likely be wihin 16k itself dear


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

I prefer canon because it has better IQ than other point and shoots in 20k range (barring the one Nikon with bigger sensor ). Although there are no direct comparisons with fz 47 but I have not read many positive reviews about it either


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 9, 2012)

and also if i go Olympus model i need to purchase a lens..i dont know what is the price cost will be??

ok..ok..i have a doubt prashanth..is it possible to make good photograph with background blur effect in sx240hs??
sorry if its silly..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

Regarding sx240. Yes it is possible to get background blur. You may find a few examples in my flickr collection flickr.com/photos/marvelprash


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya.. i seen ur collections..that squirrel is really marvelous... awesome..

hi prashanth.. that leaf with water drops really good.. any software help?? Excellent work


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

Software for cropping in those leaf pics. Wanted to show background blur is possible


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 9, 2012)

titlingkm said:


> and also if i go Olympus model i need to purchase a lens..i dont know what is the price cost will be??
> 
> ok..ok..i have a doubt prashanth..is it possible to make good photograph with background blur effect in sx240hs??
> sorry if its silly..



you get a standard 14-42mm lens with the camera bundled i.e. you pay 19k (lowest on ebay) for whole camera + lens bundle. You can always upgrade the lens later.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2012)

background blur is easy for a zoom camera...just zoom fully on max aperture on 3-4 feet away subject and u will get nice BG

I found FZ47 very nice actually....yes the pic quality and ISO  is poor then SX240....but better zoom,bracketing,better flash,better grip,evf, f2.8, some intelligent modes, Good stabilisation, nice macro mode make it a good buy too.

What I read is fz47 need some post processing on pics to get better quality and sharpness...also it have 3D mode 

To use FZ47 dont go above ISO 800 and if needed use flash and if u want very good quality at night u have to use a cheap tripod 

Ex this pic is taken with fz47

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8307/7815838324_1c9507819d_n.jpg
P1020960 by nerifisio, on Flickr


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 9, 2012)

hi sujoyp..
that picture was taken by using Raynox dcr250.how that filter cost?
what is its uses?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2012)

donno y he used rynox filter in this shot...since fz47 can shoot 1cm macro....rynox 250 is costly


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 9, 2012)

ok k.. any good software for post processing.. I dont know photoshop..because i planned to do some post processing from fz47 images to know the quality for comparison..

I really admired by hardware of FZ47 but its performance in images getting me so tired... I cant leave this FZ47 hardware as well as expecting SX240hs clarity image.....I think i am undergone a mad research to buying a camera...ever in past not done such a research for any product...GOd..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2012)

he he he ....it happens   I am also in similar dellema between D300,D300s and D7000  and its such a pain

I think for picture quality SX240 is unbeatable in that range

For processing u can use Lightroom,Picasa,...gimp and photoshop is better for advance users


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2012)

Titlingkm, 
It happens man  when you do a lot of research... Hope you will buy one before diwali (this diwali or next  )


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

In case op has not already ordered I would like to change my choice to fz47. I read a couple of reviews. Thing is sx 240 gives better image quality at all iso levels. However you would require higher iso to get that shot on sx 240 because of smaller aperture.  I don't think Iso 800 from sx240 can outmatch iso 400 from fz47. So unless you are shooting still objects fz47 will have the edge


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2012)

and as I said before sx240 have 3 meter flash range and fz47 have 9 meters ....soo if taking group pics try practicing with flash at night and low light....
and in case of landscapes and creative shots use a cheap tripod costing 800-1000


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't buy bridge cameras. Why? Because they have the downsides of both PS and DSLRs - poor image quality on a huge body. If you are going to carry a camera as big as a bridge, you better get an SLR, otherwise stick to PS. The IQ of all PS are basically the same - the difference is marginal. If IQ is so important to you then get a camera with a bigger sensor such as the Micro Four Thirds as suggested by @NoasArcAngel.

Don't fret over little things like a dozen more noise pixels between camera models. 9 out of 10 times, you won't notice the difference. Also don't be fooled by f/2.8. f/2.8 on a PS is like f/8 on an APS-C sensor.

Source: 2-years experience with a Sony bridge camera


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2012)

And what about the changing lenses...and no macro mode ...and cost of lens other then default one ....do u really think everyone wants them.

A person having 16k budget will loose too many things with a EPL1 compared to a superzoom cam...but if he can spend twice more later then he is eligible for DSLR and m4/3 world


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2012)

^ WRONG
1. Bigger body is an advantage that is why DSLR's are big. It is possible to make full frame cams with small bodies ex Leica M9 (interchangable lens) or Sony RX1 (fixed lens). Bigger body helps in balancing the weight of lens that is why bridge cams have bigger bodies



> The IQ of all PS are basically the same - the difference is marginal.


Point and shoots start from 5k and upto 20k they all have the same senor size. But huge difference in quality.. Also marginal difference matters if two products are available for the same price.



> If IQ is so important to you then get a camera with a bigger sensor such as the Micro Four Thirds as suggested by @NoasArcAngel.


OP will have to buy a 200mm lens... which makes it out of budget



> Also don't be fooled by f/2.8. f/2.8 on a PS is like f/8 on an APS-C sensor.



F/2.8 will still be faster than f/3.5


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 10, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^ WRONG
> 1. Bigger body is an advantage that is why DSLR's are big. It is possible to make full frame cams with small bodies ex Leica M9 (interchangable lens) or Sony RX1 (fixed lens). Bigger body helps in balancing the weight of lens that is why bridge cams have bigger bodies



Bigger bodies are not an advantage. It is a necessity to accommodate the large sensor and the mirror. Why do you think mirrorless are so popular these days?




> Point and shoots start from 5k and upto 20k they all have the same senor size. But huge difference in quality.. Also marginal difference matters if two products are available for the same price.



I wasn't comparing a 5K camera with a 20K one. Obviously, there will be quality difference. I was talking about similar priced camera with similar capabilities. Just pick one you are comfortable with. 



> OP will have to buy a 200mm lens... which makes it out of budget



That's right. OP's budget won't allow him to do go beyond a bridge. But he shouldn't worry so much about IQ, because he is going to get none. That's what I was saying.



> F/2.8 will still be faster than f/3.5



Of course it is faster, but OP wants blurry background. I want to tell him that having f/2.8 doesn't magically give him blurry backgrounds. PS have apetures much too small to create acceptable bokeh, even if technically it is f/2.8.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2012)

> Bigger bodies are not an advantage. It is a necessity to accommodate the large sensor and the mirror. Why do you think mirrorless are so popular these days?



Bigger body r definitely an advantage when u want a firm grip on the camera...I think u never thought how will u balance a 700gm lens on a EPL1 which is 300gm....it dont have a right hand grip...u can not fold ur fingures to hold the cam...u cant hold it the way u hold a P&S coz it will imbalance

Do u know people use battery grips for dual advantages...1st more battery life & more bust rate 2nd grip in portrait mode


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 12, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^ WRONG
> 1. Bigger body is an advantage that is why DSLR's are big. It is possible to make full frame cams with small bodies ex Leica M9 (interchangable lens) or Sony RX1 (fixed lens). Bigger body helps in balancing the weight of lens that is why bridge cams have bigger bodies
> 
> 
> ...



1. Bigger body is not an advantage its a necessity, take a look at D3x or any full frame sensor camera. 

2. IQ in 16~20k camera range is almost the same

3. This also depends on camera sensor crop factor. So infact 14-42mm may seem less, it is actually (  14x[crop factor] - 42x[crop factor]  )mm

Leica M9 is more biased towards proffesionals / fans and offers very very good low light performance ( thanks to CCD sensor ) but this is what dpreview has to say : 

"

The M9 is Leica's first 'full-frame' digital rangefinder, enabling the use of most Leica 'M' series lenses at the originally intended field-of-view. The 18MP CCD sensor is fitted with a filter that avoid the M8 and 8.2's need for lens-mounted UV and IR filters. It retains the classic M series look and build quality while promising a no-compromise approach consummate with its not-inconsiderable price-tag. While beautifully engineered and undeniably capable as a photographic tool, the M9 understandably lacks some of the digital sophistication offered by more mass-market products and its sensor isn't a match for the latest CMOS designs in low light. Its lack of anti-aliasing filter enables it to capture astonishing levels of detail at lower ISO settings though.


"

whats the point of buying this camera? it doesnt even offer *basic DSLR sophistication* yes so the *SIZE is a necessity then to provide all camera functions*.



sujoyp said:


> And what about the changing lenses...and no macro mode ...and cost of lens other then default one ....do u really think everyone wants them.
> 
> A person having 16k budget will loose too many things with a EPL1 compared to a superzoom cam...but if he can spend twice more later then he is eligible for DSLR and m4/3 world



the e-pl1 has a macro... ? thats true the only reason for suggesting a micro-four thirds is for the sheer image quality. The IQ difference is phenomenal and i think that can compensate for the fact of not having a telephoto zoom.


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 12, 2012)

Came to native town for diwali...So i cant give immediate reply...Still not ordered.. planning to order before November 15, coz offer ends by that day also to consider all ur suggestion.. and prshanth..y u change ur like to FZ47 from SX240..i cant understand it... my concern on fz47 is Image Quality..?? is it possible to improve like any chdk to canon??? or any other options..?? or any other suggetions towards camera like TZ30 or i can go straight away to FZ47 itself??

Thanks for nac,angel, sujoyp,prashanth,blackpearl


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 12, 2012)

TZ30 has inferior IQ than SX240 and no aadvantahe in aperture. FZ4 gives a major advantage in aperture thereby decreasing the required ISO and hence increasing IQ


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 14, 2012)

Tonight going to order.. may be fz47..and also still impressed with SX240hs..Any last minute suggestion invited and considered most valuable....Pls.. my countdown startd


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL dont be confused...last min suggession is start practicing a good photo editing software like lightroom or photoshop ....


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 14, 2012)

ok..FZ47...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 15, 2012)

Ordered? Anyways whichever you order, you'll forget the other in a week and will start loving your cam


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 15, 2012)

decided FZ47... thanks to all.. need to learn Lightroom to improve this pic. quality... but this spec seems great and gud as marvel and sujoyp suggested.. 
hope that my decision is not wrong... also help me to learn the basics of photography to take a snaps..





marvelousprashant said:


> Ordered? Anyways whichever you order, you'll forget the other in a week and will start loving your cam



not yet dear.... just viewing some reviews on youtube..any last minute suggestion..?? 
and why marvel u change ur decision to FZ47 from SX240hs..??
pls i need ur answer?
becoz ur initial opinions change my mood to SX240hs from FZ47.. but now im trying to change to FZ47..
so pls explain


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2012)

ummm prashant have already answered it


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi dudes.. First-of-all I would like to thank marvel and sujoyp as the same asking Sorry to them.. You people suggested more on FZ47 but I am impressed with SX240HS image quality and made an order now on Canon SX240HS..However,all your valuable suggestions and guidance are really useful to know much about camera and its purchase.. I badly oscillated between Hardware spec of Panny and Output performance of Canon..Atlast I decide to go with Sx240hs after seeing prashanth photography page..Once again I am sorry to my dear Sujoyp and marvel becoz they badly suggested on FZ47 and also patiently answered some of my silly questions too. And equally I am thanking NAC who suggested SX240HS... also thanking to Angel,Blackpearl who participated in this mix with their timely and good suggestions... I expect the support from all in future on knowledge sharing& etc., My little dream comes true today...I am happy today. Cheers!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 19, 2012)

Well both sx240 and fz 47 are equal. It is just that a certain situation might favor one of them. Even then the difference will be hard to notice. 

It is good to see you went with your choice. Self satisfaction is most important

 BTW I also have the sx240. Welcome to the club


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Marvelprashanth.. 
and one another common doubt.. 
1.)how many hours we need to give first charge to battery(like mobile battery,whether need to charge for a 24 hours??)
2.)Is there any Do's and Dont's..?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 20, 2012)

There is a lot of misinformation on the Internet. You need to charge it completely and then use it till it runs out. This process is supposed to be done only once. It does not increase the capacity or decrease the wear. It simply tells the bios or whatever about the actual battery capacity. This applies to all items with lithium batteries. 

In long term usage full discharge can let the battery wear out quickly. 

There is no point in discussing if the battery should be unplugged after full charge or not because the battery auto disconnects itself at 100% and reconnects around 90. 

Regarding do And don't s always keep that string around your wrist while shooting. Sometimes you may get too absorbed in photography and someone/ something might surprise you ( like a insect or someone keeping his hand on your shoulder suddenly). That string would prevent the camera from falling. That's the only practical tip I've learnt the hard way


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL I personally suggested SX240 to maybe all the people having budget 12-16k  Its a good cam...u will enjoy it


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 20, 2012)

1.)Is it necessary to buy one another set of Battery or Charger?
2.)How long it takes to have a Complete Charge?
3.)And need detail about Memory Card... Is that free card is enough to regular usage? 
If so where can we get all at best price? Suggest a good brand and value for money..Cheap and Best products..
If no need and all then pls suggest how to use all efficiently..


----------



## clickclick (Nov 20, 2012)

titlingkm said:


> Hi dudes.. First-of-all I would like to thank marvel and sujoyp as the same asking Sorry to them.. You people suggested more on FZ47 but I am impressed with SX240HS image quality and made an order now on Canon SX240HS..However,all your valuable suggestions and guidance are really useful to know much about camera and its purchase.. I badly oscillated between Hardware spec of Panny and Output performance of Canon..Atlast I decide to go with Sx240hs after seeing prashanth photography page..Once again I am sorry to my dear Sujoyp and marvel becoz they badly suggested on FZ47 and also patiently answered some of my silly questions too. And equally I am thanking NAC who suggested SX240HS... also thanking to Angel,Blackpearl who participated in this mix with their timely and good suggestions... I expect the support from all in future on knowledge sharing& etc., My little dream comes true today...I am happy today. Cheers!!!



Congrats and happy clicking. Even I am in process of ordering a camera but not as expensive as your s  I am going in for a Canon Sx160IS. BTW, from where did u order ur cam? You must have tested the panasonic before ordering the canon, did it lose focus while zooming in and out while shooting a video?

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2012)

> 1.)Is it necessary to buy one another set of Battery or Charger?
> 2.)How long it takes to have a Complete Charge?
> 3.)And need detail about Memory Card... Is that free card is enough to regular usage?
> If so where can we get all at best price? Suggest a good brand and value for money..Cheap and Best products..



1. No need of extra battery for SX240 ...but if u r planning video the battery gets over pretty fast...then u may have to get another.
2. The owners may suggest u.
3. get a sandisk ultra 8GB and it will be enough for long time....it can carry 1000 shots thats enough for a cam.


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok dude.. how much sandisk ultra 8gb cost up? 

Hi Click..from ebay i oredered in deal...In video Panasonic outperform canon..i seen video test of panny but its good in AF even its upto certain leve..Moreover i seen ur thread now only..u too had a confusion between sx240/fz47...I like to say y i chose canon..It tooks more than half-a-month to decide Canon SX240 after a some analysis but still i am feeling that I something missed from Panasonic i.e EVF,Extra Flash,Design and Look,Excellent Video Quality and its Control,Rapid AF,Great Aperture.. but why i chose SX240hs is..I personally ask a question to myself that what is the basic purpose to hold a camera..? and i myself answered.. To click a Good Picture..
But i surf many websites and downloaded some pictures of both..& not even a single picture of panny outperform/match with canon in any case..
More noise in panny and lesser image quality.. &even i tried some simple post processing work of panny's image to get canon's pic.quality.. but im not satisfied with it &if i process the sx240 image it reached best one..
Beyond that all the reviews quoted that to forget Low Light Snaps in Panasonic.. 
& Without Raynox No Macro of Panny produce good images... 
Flickr helped a lot.. 
Anyhow...SX160Is too nice cam.. Good Video,Better AF..but i feel u can go for SX150 hs itself ,if its learning purpose..in ebay.in now Rs7300 only/...Great price..and i feel for offering extra Rs.4000..features are not matched.. But if u love that camera pick it...Enjoy clicking..Also check whether Diwali Gift Offer is Valid Today in ebay?? I think its ended with yesterday but however u just check with it becoz in one ad i seen it valid till nov20...Make something fast..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2012)

Donno y it needs reynox for macro...it can capture macro from 0mm 
Actually when deciding for DSLR we tend to think of all the things which are good in panasonic fz47 like good grip,better aperture,more buttons ....only if fz47 had a RAW option...I would have suggested it more 

Sandisk ultra 8 GB may cost around 500....or check the price of 8 GB extreme one too...if price difference is very less get extreme...else Ultra is sufficient


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes..it can capture from 1mm but the quality is not satisfied too,, but post-processing result in Panny gives better than Canon...
large price difference..
Ultra 449+50(shipping
Extreme around 1000


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 20, 2012)

when using sx240, set quality to superfine. This gives some flexibility while post processing


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 21, 2012)

titlingkm said:


> Yes..it can capture from 1mm but the quality is not satisfied too,, but post-processing result in Panny gives better than Canon...
> large price difference..
> Ultra 449+50(shipping
> Extreme around 1000



SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 8 GB 30MB/s RTL PR Class 10 Memory Card
Price: Rs. 735 Free shipping
\SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 8 GB 30MB/s RTL PR Class 10 Memory Card | Memory Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 21, 2012)

I read that zoom and shutter speed equation setting i.e 600mm zoom means then 1/600sec shutter speed which quoted in the very older post of Sujouyp...
As like.. Is there any good standard rules to be follow ? 
Any good websites for learning photography for I st time camera users/beginners?

Also any sx240hs owners answer please for how many hours sx240hs takes to have a complete charge?


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 22, 2012)

Canon Powershot SX240HS delivered to my door just now from eBay ...

&4hours is to charge( given in d manual )..

Thanks to nac,marvel,sujouyp and to all others who shared their valuable opinions..


----------



## clickclick (Nov 22, 2012)

titlingkm said:


> Canon Powershot SX240HS delivered to my door just now from eBay ...
> 
> &4hours is to charge( given in d manual )..
> 
> Thanks to nac,marvel,sujouyp and to all others who shared their valuable opinions..



Congrats 

C'mon, upload some pics of the camera 

What memory card is good for main purpose being pictures and occasional videos? class 4, class 6 or class 10?

@titlingkm u can buy sandisk 8gb ultra class 10 from flipkart at 538 with free shipping


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2012)

@titlingkm yes that shutter speed vs zoom range equation is true....at higher zoom u need faster shutter speed to take steady shots... although stabilisation works in most superzooms....but still at full zoom u can not go below 1/200 shutter speed to get good shots....

U have to study these things online...these is no single point...one thing you can do is download The Digital Photography Book by scott kelbey 3 PDF and read them...they r super simple and enjoyble...


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 24, 2012)

Any good link pls to download The Digital Photography Book by scott kelbey 3 PDF.. 
and also 
is Lightroom and Gimp are free softwares?
Need to download//


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2012)

Lightroom is free if u download from torrents illegally ....Gimp is totally free


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats... Happy clicking... Did you share any of your photographs? I didn't see any...  Share some...


----------



## clickclick (Nov 26, 2012)

Which memory card is better? Transcend or Sandisk?


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

clickclick said:


> Which memory card is better? Transcend or Sandisk?



I never minded much about this... It seems to be people are inclined towards Sandisk, I think. What gear do you have? If you shoot RAW or videos, better buy higher rated memory card else, Class 4 is suffice IMO.


----------



## clickclick (Nov 26, 2012)

nac said:


> I never minded much about this... It seems to be people are inclined towards Sandisk, I think. What gear do you have? If you shoot RAW or videos, better buy higher rated memory card else, Class 4 is suffice IMO.



I would be ordering Canon SX160IS today. In the bundle i am getting 4gb SD card and a pouch. So i think it would be necessary to get a higher memory card. So i was just confused between 8gb class 10 transcend and sandisk. Transcend is cheaper, but i ve read that majority of them prefer sandisk over transcend. I am not a video guy. Would be clicking images.


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

Canon recommends class 4 for SX130, and they bundled it. And class 6 for SX150/SX160 so they will bundle class 6, I think. I am sure it's pretty much ok for clicking jpegs.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 26, 2012)

clickclick said:


> Which memory card is better? Transcend or Sandisk?



buy sandisk class 10 card


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2012)

yaah buying a class 10 memory card is a one time investment ...if u ever shoot video  

else class 6 is fine...I use class 6 card sandisk ultra card on my DSLR and it can easily shoot 720P and burst shots


----------



## clickclick (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Nac and SujoyP


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 28, 2012)

hi nac.. i made some clicks its really great and i dont knw how to post and share .. pls help me..
and
and to other learners.. here is the link i found to THE DIGITAL PHOTOGRAPHY BY SCOTT KELBY for free download..

All You Like - The Digital Photography Book

also in this website u can download volume.4 too...which is recent book and for advance learners..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 28, 2012)

clickclick said:


> Thanks Nac and SujoyP





titlingkm said:


> hi nac.. i made some clicks its really great and i dont knw how to post and share .. pls help me..
> and
> and to other learners.. here is the link i found to THE DIGITAL PHOTOGRAPHY BY SCOTT KELBY for free download..
> 
> ...



upload Canon SX240 Hs video (zoom video and low light video)


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2012)

titiling,
Upload your images in image sharing sites like flickr, imageshack and share the link here...


----------



## clickclick (Dec 5, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Ordered? Anyways whichever you order, you'll forget the other in a week and will start loving your cam



what is the time lag between pics in sx240?

I havent ordered mine yet. Finalized sx160 but then once again thought of increasing the budget and now confused again, didnt want to start a new thread so asking here,

sx240 vs tz25 vs fz47 vs fz60 vs hx200v?

Thanks


----------



## nac (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmm... Leave TZ25 and FZ47 in this comparison and consider the rest.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 5, 2012)

nac said:


> Hmmm... Leave TZ25 and FZ47 in this comparison and consider the rest.



Okay so, sx240 vs fz60 vs hx200? 

The comments on dpreview have literally raped hx200v


----------



## nac (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Then kick it out...

SX240 vs FZ60


----------



## hellosubho01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a question to the pros here....What is the limit of memory that will SX 240 HS will support???can it take a 32 GB class IV SANDISK SDHC card & function without problem??


----------



## clickclick (Dec 6, 2012)

hellosubho01 said:


> Just a question to the pros here....What is the limit of memory that will SX 240 HS will support???can it take a 32 GB class IV SANDISK SDHC card & function without problem??



Yes i guess, but for videos class 6 or class 10 is advised.



nac said:


> ^ Then kick it out...
> 
> SX240 vs FZ60



Nac,

If u dont mind helping me out with the ISO noise of sx240 and fz60, please check out the below two links, open them simultaneously and compare them together.

sx240>fz60?

*www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_PowerShot_SX240_HS_SX260_HS/high_ISO_noise.shtml

*www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Panasonic_Lumix_DMC_FZ60_FZ62/high_ISO_noise.shtml

Thanks


----------



## hellosubho01 (Dec 6, 2012)

^^okk thanks


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2012)

Click, Yeah I checked and I am sure SX240 is better. Can't use 100% crop above ISO-400 of both the cameras.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 6, 2012)

nac said:


> Click, Yeah I checked and I am sure SX240 is better. Can't use 100% crop above ISO-400 of both the cameras.



Nac,

I am also getting a new sx40 for 16.7k, though its discontinued, what say do u have about it? how is the performance and spec compared to sx240?

Thanks


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2012)

If it's brand new, better buy it before it goes out of stock...

And share us where the stock is...


----------



## clickclick (Dec 6, 2012)

actually i ll be ordering it in the US and a relative would get it for me. The only problem is it would have a US warranty and not worldwide warranty. Yes, its brand new.

So what? SX40 or SX240?


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think US warranty will be valid in India. If you are buying online, they do sell cameras without warranty there in US (I think). So you can save some money...

200% SX40


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 7, 2012)

some excerpts from the cameralabs review of FZ60 - 
" Then factor in a higher resolution MOS sensor which produces great quality images with excellent high ISO noise perfomance and it starts to look like a bargain"

"Compared with the crops from the Sony CyberShot HX200V the Panasonic FZ60 / FZ62 stands up very well indeed. The Cyber-shot HX200V crops have a punchier more contrasty look about them with harder edges, but they also look more processed and the FZ60 / FZ62 crops are more natural-looking. The chromatic aberration problem is slightly worse on the Cyber-shot HX200V and like the FZ60 / FZ62, there's no RAW shooting mode, so correction isn't an option."


"Compared with the Fujifilm FinePix HS30 EXR, the FZ60 / FZ62 crops fare better all round. "

Does not look like high ISO/noise performance is anyway bad in FZ60 obviously considering the same class of cameras.
Plus you get whole lot of features in FZ60, a better battery, powerful flash, bigger zoom etc..
Think about it


----------



## clickclick (Dec 7, 2012)

I have gone crazy for choosing the perfect P&S for me. I have kicked out SX240 and SX40 from the league because of the pathetic and senseless thing has canon done.

In sx240/260 and sx40 when shooting in manual, av, tv, p mode "*with shutter speeds of 1.3 seconds or slower, ISO speed is "ISO 100" and cannot be changed*" this is what the camera user guide says.

Where as there is nothing like this in sx30/sx130/sx150/sx160.

Below is the youtube link explaining the problem by a user who owned sx30 and owns sx40.

Canon PowerShot SX40 ISO limits time-exposure night shots. - YouTube

I very well know that this can be solved with the CHDK, but i would not want to hack my new camera in warranty with some third party firmware/software whatever it is.

Considering Panasonic PZ60 again. SX160IS is still in the league.

Side by side user guide comparison image-

*i49.tinypic.com/2drus84.jpg


----------



## titlingkm (Dec 7, 2012)

sx40..??? great one.. buy it without second thought...i missed it due to my prolonged research...


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2012)

Click, Yeah, it's a drawback. But that doesn't make it's not worth... Don't worry about CHDK, spend some time reading about it. You will be convinced... Still it's a "go" for SX40


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2012)

whats the issue in that if u shoot at 1/3 sec u obviously will not shoot handheld....and if its not handheld y do u want to increase the ISO  I find no logic ...its not a good enough reason to reject sx240


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 7, 2012)

Not to forget the HS backlit sensor in SX240 is better than the one in SX160... More sensitive to light. 

ISO 400 @15 sec on sx240 (with chdk) makes might look like day


----------



## titlingkm (Dec 7, 2012)

expecting some constructive critics...also give some ideas too bros. now only i hold my first digicam.. sx240hs..


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2012)

Titlingkm,
146 - Neat and clean
189 - May be some white balance adjustment
193 - I think focus was not at optimum...

Upload your images in flickr or some other image sharing website and share the link here... That will help us view the images right away...


----------

